# 2001 mtd 20hp 46inch cut going price



## daved125 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a 2001 mtd 20hp 46inch cut in good shape. New balanced blades, new battery.new drive and deck belt. What should I ask for it?


----------



## jjack010 (Apr 18, 2013)

Depends on the area. Going for about $400 in central tx.


----------

